# Exported photo not looking like the Develop module photo (but like Library preview).



## Slaytanic (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm trying Lightroom 4.3 on my MacBook Pro and I find it very useful for managing and correcting my photos, but I'm having a big problem that is driving me crazy: I've corrected a bunch of photos and I noticed on some of them that what I see in Develop module is really different from what is exported: the photo I export in Jpeg (quality 100% and sRGB) looks like if it has a lot more clarity applied and it looks the same in Library module.. I think that library module preview can be little different from what I see in Develop module (to spare system resources in building the preview), but the exported photo should definitely match what I'm seeing in Develop module, otherwise it is a nightmare to correctly develop a photo (you modify it in Develop module until you like it, then you switch to Library module and see a totally different photo that is what Lightroom exports). Can you give me any hint? The colorspace setting in my camera is sRGB, so I think it is not a problem related to it.

Develop Crop (the one I like to export):



Library Crop (what is then exported):


I'm sorry for the small crop, but I should ask for permission to the lady to publish her entire photo 

Thank you for any help, have a nice weekend!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Slaytanic, welcome to the forum!

That looks like you've got some really really heavy noise reduction and/or negative clarity applied?  I think what you're seeing is a difference in the resizing - if you zoom into 1:1 they should be almost identical.  Smaller (i.e. fit) views aren't completely accurate, and when extreme settings are applied, Library's often more reliable because of the way the preview resizing's done.


----------



## Slaytanic (Mar 16, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Slaytanic, welcome to the forum!
> 
> That looks like you've got some really really heavy noise reduction and/or negative clarity applied?  I think what you're seeing is a difference in the resizing - if you zoom into 1:1 they should be almost identical.  Smaller (i.e. fit) views aren't completely accurate, and when extreme settings are applied, Library's often more reliable because of the way the preview resizing's done.


Thank you very much Lightroom Queen  Yes, you're right, I've applied some extreme settings in this photo, to achieve a particular effect. In fact, I've noticed this weird behavior only in this photo (some other showed small difference between Develop and Library modules):



BTW, I think this is really a great tool for managing photos, I'm sure I'll buy it as soon as the trial period ends


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep, that'll do it!  Develop fit view renders the information on-the-fly, whereas Library creates a rendered JPEG preview and downsizes that, which is why it tends to be more reliable with extreme settings.


----------

